# 125 gallon planted tank



## rgoodkind (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/images/attach/jpg.gif

The tank has CO2 supplementation,lighting-metal halides, eco-complete placed under a fortified gravel substrate. 50 percent water changes performed weekly and dosed with macro and micro nutrients.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Great looking tank! How long has it been running? Can you tell us about you filtration (what type and how it is set up)?


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

nice thick growth!


----------



## rgoodkind (Jul 8, 2005)

davemonkey said:


> Great looking tank! How long has it been running? Can you tell us about you filtration (what type and how it is set up)?


The tank has been set-up for approximately 3.5 years. 
Two mechanical 1140 Penquin power heads attached to AquaClear filters and one Classic Supreme Model 12 pump utilizing an AquaClear filter on the intake side is what is being used for filtration.


----------

